# Wow! DxO FilmPack 3 Essential Edition FREE download! (simialr to Nik ColorEfex)



## drjlo (Sep 20, 2013)

I can't believe it, but DxO FilmPack 3 is offered for free. I just downloaded it, activated it, and yes it's free and works. It's very similar to Nik ColorEfex Pro which I also have.

http://www.dxo.com/intl/sony


----------



## fugu82 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanx for posting!!!


----------



## RGF (Sep 20, 2013)

Smart marketing - give away the old version and charge for upgrades. Older version is usable, just not as powerful. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the link!

I was never the type for one-click "instant art" with creative presets, but on the other hand it doesn't hurt to click through them with this software type to get some inspiration. And I have to admit many people seem to respond very favorably to grainy b/w artwork, so it certainly is worth getting this one for free.


----------



## wsgroves (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. Will give it a try for free =o.


----------



## fragilesi (Sep 20, 2013)

RGF said:


> Smart marketing - give away the old version and charge for upgrades. Older version is usable, just not as powerful. Thanks for posting.



Just for clarification the free license if not upgradeable so you'd need to pay full cost for the latest version. That said they are indicating big discounts for version 4 so maybe it's similar - but only until end of October apparently.


----------



## surapon (Sep 20, 2013)

drjlo said:


> I can't believe it, but DxO FilmPack 3 is offered for free. I just downloaded it, activated it, and yes it's free and works. It's very similar to Nik ColorEfex Pro which I also have.
> 
> http://www.dxo.com/intl/sony



THANKSSSSSS.
Dear Drio, my friend. Yes, I will try.
Surapon


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 20, 2013)

surapon said:


> Dear Drio, my friend. Yes, I will try.



Don't be too enthusiastic, it's really a specialized product for old-school film simulation with some other mixed presets added - it's beyond me how anyone paid $80 for this unless required for a specific purpose.


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 20, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Drio, my friend. Yes, I will try.
> ...



Have you seen what VSCO is charging?


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 20, 2013)

dtaylor said:


> Have you seen what VSCO is charging?



No but I know what Nik is charging for a much more complete and versatile suite of effects plugins ... not that I'd need either of them, but just sayin'


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 20, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Drio, my friend. Yes, I will try.
> ...



But it is FREE now. : I agree on the original cost and being for a specific purpose. For free though it is worth it for messing around any ways.


----------



## drjlo (Sep 20, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Drio, my friend. Yes, I will try.
> ...



There's a couple of things I like more about the DxO than Nik so far. I use Nik ColorEfex and SilverEfex regularly, and I like the fact DxO has a "strength" slider that Nik doesn't have, which lets you adjust the amount of film effect being applied. IME there are many film choices in Nik that simply look way too strong to be useful. I also like the fact DxO lets you choose one film for "tone" and a different one for "film grain," which seems unusual but creates more combinations of looks. 

Here's a quick one with DxO using Kodak Infrared setting with strength slider, etc used..




EOSD4847d by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 20, 2013)

As one of the idiots that actually paid for this during a DxO promotion ($20, I think), I have to say, that I hardly use it, but when I do, it's mostly for the Velvia renderings (never can get it exactly right in PS) and for B&W films. Their profiles are very good, and the B&W films give a look that's hard to replicate in PS or Nik when it comes to shadows and contrast. The realistic film grain is a nice way to simultaneously sharpen and soften scans and other less than perfect photos. 

Definitely worth downloading for the rest of you...


----------



## Nirmala (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I for one certainly cant say no to a freebie .....always nice to have new toys to play around with.. thanks for sharing


----------



## nWmR12 (Sep 21, 2013)

I have the DxO FilmPack 2. Got it free sometime ago in a similar free event. Anyways it is kind of fun to play around. I tend to like the grain that I can get from these. I can get some unique color grading done which some how I can't quite get in PS. Although I don't use it much since FP2 isn't integrated with CS6 or LR4. Sometimes it is fun to see what a picture might look like with different types of film.


----------



## winglet (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for the link! 

But...

when I enter a (valid) Gmail address, it sends me to the download links, but doesn't send me an activation code...? Is there normally some time delay between submitting your email and receiving the activation?

Hmm.


----------



## pedro (Sep 21, 2013)

I downloaded it. Great stuff.


----------



## lol (Sep 21, 2013)

winglet said:


> when I enter a (valid) Gmail address, it sends me to the download links, but doesn't send me an activation code...? Is there normally some time delay between submitting your email and receiving the activation?



I just got it via gmail too. The e-mail went into the spam folder so you have to go there to find it.


----------



## jwilbern (Sep 21, 2013)

I am also a fan of Dxo Filmpack. There are many ways to modify the presets to get the look you want. For this tree, I used Kodak HIE filtered (High Speed Infrared).


beech tree by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## hotwilzz (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi guys, 

how long did it take for you to get the activation code, I submitted and downloaded over 7 hours ago, still no email

thanks for any insight


----------



## DJL329 (Sep 21, 2013)

hotwilzz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> how long did it take for you to get the activation code, I submitted and downloaded over 7 hours ago, still no email
> 
> thanks for any insight



I got it within minutes. Check your spam folder.


----------



## hotwilzz (Sep 21, 2013)

Looked there too, nothing...very odd

Hoever changed from my comcast email to gmail and received there imiiediatley

thanks


----------



## fugu82 (Sep 21, 2013)

Mine wouldn't deliver a code on Comcast either. Went through immediately on me.com.


----------



## winglet (Sep 22, 2013)

'Twas in the Spam folder in Gmail, thanks! :


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 23, 2013)

But, but, but, it's DXO?

I thought we weren't supposed to talk about them?


----------

